# Show us your lure Collection



## pcsolutionman

This was done a while back but, your collection im sure like mine is an evolving and ever growing addiction :shock: :shock: (please Help)

Ill Start I cleaned all my gear out the other day so thought I would take some pics, Now I know there are some much bigger collections out there so please share and make me feel better mmm or maybe worse lmao

all my Hard bodys, surface lures lipless cranks, spinnerbaits and surface lures










Lipless Cranks










Surface Lures










Spinnerbaits










Big Hard bodys










Small and medium Hard bodys and prawnstars










and Soft plastics










I also have a couple of trays of Jigheads, Metals and offshore Jigs

Lee


----------



## TerryH

Well this was taken about a week ago? Since then it's expanded another $350 or so :O

We all like our big lures for the offshore stuff:









And then the smaller estuary stuff:









And the freshwater stuff:









And our surface lures:









And lastly I'm sure us anglers like our soft plastics:


----------



## Revo

pcsolutionman - I agree. You've got a serious addiction problem there!  :lol: Great collection there - it must take a while to plan which lures to take with you on a trip - or perhaps you've got a computerised rostering system to assist your decision-making? :lol:


----------



## Nativeman

I used to have collections like those 

But I have ebayed most of the lures and I have only kept the ones I intend to use. I still have too many here but I do think I will get to tie most of them on a line before I die. :lol:

I recently sold 21 SX40's, I don't miss em :lol:

Cheers


----------



## joejoe

BCF AMART KMART AND EVERY TACKLE STORE IN QLD MUST LOVE YOU LEE WHAT RECESSION


----------



## DGax65

I have to fight the urge to take everything with me when I go. It is a sickness.


----------



## Davey G

My lure collection looks just like Pcsolutionmans.

Only its about 1/100 the size and 100 times more rusty...


----------



## craig51063

You guys seriously have to get a hobie and i dont mean kayak ............................... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Joffa

Ummm, Im afraid to post mine as there are so many, and many with no signs of wear (sob sob)


----------



## paffoh

Been meaning to get another group shot for a while,

Will try and attempt something over the weekend...


----------



## Ado

paffoh said:


> Been meaning to get another group shot for a while,
> 
> Will try and attempt something over the weekend...


Do you need to organise a aerial shot from a drone, or perhaps you need to wait until Google Earth does another satellite flyover :lol: .

The way I'm going at the moment, half of mine will be perpetually in the mail.


----------



## YakN00b

You are all sick sick individuals and you are encouraging the same sickness in me. 
Now to find a hiding place for my bank cards that I wont find again


----------



## Feral

YakN00b said:


> You are all sick sick individuals and you are encouraging the same sickness in me.
> Now to find a hiding place for my bank cards that I wont find again


Dont fret, paypal stores the card info for you! ;-)


----------



## Feral

I cant take photo's my collection anymore, cant have them all in the same place at once long enough - in case the missus spots them and realises just how many I have! I can safely say well over 300 though.


----------



## YakN00b

unfortunately I found my card at lunchtime and had to drive past the Cannon Hill BCF

The Result the Gulps were 1/2 price for club members


----------



## Buff

You did ask 

Bream Stuff












































































































Bigger Stuff 75mm+


















100mm+









And a few Plastics


----------



## Biggles

buff said:


> You did ask


Faaaaark :shock:

Regards

Al


----------



## DGax65

We have a winner! :lol:


----------



## paffoh

Thats disgracefull Buff, hang your head in shame...

588 HB's ( Guestimated, Including spinnerbaits ) makes me just as crazy fetish wise, no where near as many Bream lures!

( I let my plastic collection out of these photos, the missus wanted me to feel hard, not floppy )



























































































Macro mode :


----------



## diabolical

They must be breeding! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## GoneFishn

How do you guys choose what lures you are going to use for the day and have you used every one :shock:


----------



## Nativeman

Derek

You have too much time on your hands, I can't even imagine how long it would take me to lay out my lures like that.

I am resisting, I don't have as many lures as you anymore but I have quality now rather than quantity.

My wife knows I have a lot of lures and when she saw your pic and Buff's too she said to me that I have just as many as you guys. I think I'm going to get all my lures out, take a picture and put it up here just to show her I need to go shopping for more :lol: as I have no where as many as you guys.

Nice Collections guys 

Cheers


----------



## paffoh

Yeah, Buff wins for quality! ( Love the Sx 40 / Chubby collection )

I had not much to do today, went to a tackle expo and spent $0.00 on lures. I then went to a 4WD and camping expo and spent $0.00 on gear. I should have gone fishing but spending no money makes me tired. When I got my second wind I decided to lay them all out on the AKFF banner ( Reverse side ) and ran out of room slowly. When I got to my Native lures, Spinnerbaits and plastics I just gave up, looked at the clock and it had been 2.5 hours ( In between smoke breaks ).

Funnily enough, only took 10 minutes to pack up! :lol:


----------



## pcsolutionman

Ok Paff now how many of those lures have had a swim??? and more importantly how many have caught fish??? I can honestly say all my lures bar 10 have had a swim (and not just in the pool) and probly 60% have caught multiple fish

Lee


----------



## bazzoo

Ha Hah ,Derek , the grand master , i was waiting for the masters collection to surface ,. Derek , you are to be much admired to have such a splendid collection , and to even to make the very generous offer for me to be the librarian and custodian of the whole Paffoh Collection , which i will be taking on a world tour to the Great Art Museums of the world and displaying as " The lure Masters Derek Steel Fine Bodied Hard Lure Collection " admission by gold coin, i have already notified Lloyds of London to arrange a world wide insurance cover and have arranged for Chubb to handle security and supply armed guards , to appease any apprehensions you may have had , the displays will be mounted in bomb proof glass cases,and guarded 24 hours of the day by 5 armed non fishing Chubb guards ,i thank you for your confidence 8) 8)


----------



## craig450

:lol: Paff, i was waiting for it mate, and you didnt dissapoint :lol:

ill save myself the embarrasment and leave my little collection off the forum :lol:


----------



## paffoh

Lee,

Very good points you mention and rightfully ask... I dont have a pool though!

About 70% have had a swim by me, many of these have been bought second hand and had swims / action previously but to be honest not all of them have caught fish ( Have to have a swim to do that ). The Native lures have all had a swim and most have caught fish ( Sometimes not intended targets ), the small Bream lures that are not Ecogears get the occasional swim but have a catch rate MUCH lower than the SX 40's. Jackalls have all caught fish and the Jackall clones dont even get wet ( Love my brand name confidence ). Trout lures get flogged big time and 90% of the Spinnerbaits have never caught a fish ( Confidence in SB's is still very low ), not without trying... There is also no Barra round these parts.

You asked "Show us your lure collection", not "Show us your prowess!".

PS - You want to know the worst thing, does not matter how much money I spend on lures for Natives they very rarely catch Cod ( In season ofcourse ), would you believe my go to Native lure is actually a Deep Chubby in Ghost Ayu pattern?


----------



## beefs

I find this thread strangely re-assuring :lol: .


----------



## pcsolutionman

LOL Paff my refference to the pool was more about the amount of time I have spent swimming lures in the pool watching actions practicing surface walks etc etc just a personal joke on myself

Lee


----------



## Ado

I can understand multiple Ecogear sx40's and Jackall chubbies, as each is a work of art and to be admired by more than just fish, but a whole column of Tassie Devils???? I've probably owned half a dozen in all my years, never bought any, and never once used one. Why Paff, why?

I don't think you guys are sick, in fact I'm jealous. I'd be proud with any of those collections, and would probably enjoy laying them out for a photo, and meticulously putting them all way again. But I can't do that now, because I feel so poorly endowed in the lure department.

.... and I love the new avatar Patwah!


----------



## paffoh

Nothing wrong with em! ( Brought up using them )...

I am following your drift though, about half of those I found bank fishing Jindy ( This year and last ) and most of the other half of those are reminants of my original lure collection I started many, many moons ago. I have some funny ones, two Steve Williamson special ones ( Both found ) and a few massive / unidentified ones. Myself, Craig, Jason, Red and a few others put in some trolling groundwork at Lake Jindy over the past few seasons. All local advice offered was dished up from sucessfull alloy craft, troll Tasmanian Devils over 3.5kmph till the rod tip nods. While we were catching fish on Min Min's ( The basis of the forums popularity with them ) and other small minnows I do believe Craig was the only Canberra member to secure a Trout using the above method ( And that was this year if I am not mistaken ).

They are the most underated tackle item known to man and way more popular as a Bass lure in the states...


----------



## wozmc

beefs said:


> I find this thread strangely re-assuring :lol: .


Except the fact that your GT lure collection would be worth the same amount as the biggest collection here.... :shock: 
Whats worse is that i have just as many :lol:


----------



## Nativeman

Here's my Hard bodies plus a few plastics I keep in trays thrown in.

Sold all my trolling lures on Ebay only keep a few now.

Plus not in the pic is about 30 spinner baits, 30 pkts of soft plastics.










Baz, Here's the break down,
This is a tray of bibless crankbaits I hardly ever use, most are brand new and I haven't touched them since Jackalls hit the scene a few years ago. Might sell them one day on Ebay.








This is my tray of lures for chasing barra, I'm yet to catch one but I reckon the soft plastics in this tray will catch me one if I ever visit a barra dam again








This is my tray of Slider Bass grubs, I have more packets that I have in my binders but these I store in a tray, they are great on bass and bream, flathead like em too.








I recently sold all my SX40's and replaced them with these lures, all japanese mostly with a good cross section of sinking, suspending and vibrating lures as well as some blades.








This is the tray of lures I use if I am fishing Maroon dam for Bass, the bass are often caught on the surface here and edges.








This tray I use for Wivenhoe dam, Jackalls, Jackalls and more Jackalls, TN60's, silent ones, mask vibes, Ice jigs, metal slugs, blades








This is my double sided box I use for the river fishing in the Tarpon, sliders, betts spinners,surface lures, light weight spinner baits, frog.
















These I take with me in addition to the tray of Jap lures above when fishing estuary, has a range of SX60's, Poltergeists, Micro Mullets, prawn soft plastic, poppers.









Thats about it, I reckon if I went off shore I could use alot of the above too
Cheers


----------



## bazzoo

Hmmmm Sel ,. very Bassy and very nice , are they all jackalls in the box on the lower left hand corner, ? the box with one to each compartment .


----------



## Nativeman

bazzoo said:


> Hmmmm Sel ,. very Bassy and very nice , are they all jackalls in the box on the lower left hand corner, ? the box with one to each compartment .


Baz

I have since singled them all out for you Baz 

Cheers


----------



## salmonsnature

All i can say to you guys is WOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!  :twisted: ;-) :shock: 8) :lol: 
I wish I had 1 tenth of that


----------



## Davey G

you blokes (and yes I mean all of you) are seriously deranged...

My tackle shop doesnt even have that many lures!


----------



## stonecold

Now theres a business opportuntiy if ever I saw one....theres some serious bikkies to be made out of counselling some of you blokes!!!!...or maybe your wives :lol:


----------



## 123SHARKY123

hey guys you can start our economy going again the cost of the lures =the price of the yak 
are the insured ? that's some serious shopping done there does the tackle shop have a car spot marked out for you :lol: 
i have maybe 10 pks sp & maybe 30 hb and slowly adding more in another 70 odd years i might have 1/4 of what you guys have


----------



## andybear

I almost hate to do this but....

Here is my lure collection, probably another 4 hiding in boxes somewhere.

As you can see most of them still have some line attached, which indicates that apart from the 2 new ones, they have all been for a swim, and most of them have caught fish!

The big blue one, was one that I found trapped up a tree some years back, have not used it, or used it maybe once. I think, and I am sure SWMBOAAT will agree, it is high time for me to set off to BCF, with credit card in hand!

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## johnny

15 tackleboxes minimum.....definitely the imelda marcos of lures


----------



## sbd

johnny said:


> 15 tackleboxes minimum.....definitely the imelda marcos of lures


Flop them out Imelda - we want pics. If you don't, I'll post my SP collection.


----------



## bazzoo

Come on then Dave , i want to see how many MOJOS you have left and that may bring Professor JT out of the closet with his MOJO collection :lol:


----------



## Flashlight

I have a mate - ooops - a bloke I know that is new to yak fishing. We went for a paddle/fish prior to Xmas last year and he bought along his 'lure'. Sad sight indeed as the same 'lure' got used when we went down the coast!!! 
Feeling sorry for him I have loaded him up with some blades and hard bodies.


----------



## fishydude

Davey G said:


> you blokes (and yes I mean all of you) are seriously deranged...
> 
> My tackle shop doesnt even have that many lures!


PMSL.....What he said. I reckon I even saw gaps left in buff's collection for when he can pick up the odd missing colour...lol. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Buff

fishydude said:


> I reckon I even saw gaps left in buff's collection for when he can pick up the odd missing colour...lol. :lol: :lol: :lol:


You weren't supposed to notice that 

Have already set-up a new box for the new SX43 and SX40LC models :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GregL

Heres my lure collection in all its glory (but taken with a carp-house camera - birthday soon, hoping for an olympus dog slobber camera).
Hard to tell but the small stuff is a mix of Rapala's, SX40's and PX40's, Strike Pro's, and Lucky Craft's, with a couple of weirdo Japanese poppers.
Forgot to include my larger Rapala's (Magnums),metal slices and a couple of other skirted lures.
Included my marlin and tuna lures too....










Didn't bother with the SP's

Scarey seeing them all together..... :shock:


----------



## spooled1

These tend to cover all the bases for all my rock and yak fishing and are my regulars.
I have a few more for barra and bass but I either haven't tried them yet or won't use them for a very long time. There's also a couple of ultra premiums that are waiting for summer.
This is a pretty average lineup but I lose a few and just replace them with the same models.


----------



## polylureosis

That's most of 'em.

This site is password protected right? This information can't be used against me can it?


----------



## sbd

polylureosis said:


> That's most of 'em.


Nutter.

Wait a minute, no jigs? Back to the tacklo.


----------



## polylureosis

sbd said:


> polylureosis said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's most of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Nutter.
> 
> Wait a minute, no jigs? Back to the tacklo.
Click to expand...

Dave: Don't panic.
There ARE jigs and metal slices, and a few plastics and spiinerbaits.
Not many jigs, but a few; to go with Catalina's twin that was ordered today.


----------



## Geoff

I had been watching this thread, keeping an eye out for your post Ash. Nice :lol:


----------



## Buff

fishnut said:


> OK Buff, what's this new sx43 and sx40lc models about. Do you have a secret little japanese spy working for you or what. I would be interested to find out more ;-) .
> Cheers Darren


The sx43's will have a slightly fatter body and the sx40LC are a Long Cast version, I'm assuming they will have a moving weight system like a few others on the market  
Also these will be in some new Australia only colours and I have heard there may be a few more colours in the standard sx40 version


----------



## pcsolutionman

Ash I was awaiting your post here I new you had a collection but dam lol nice one mate hope all is well down south

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman

ok heres my last weeks purchce :shock: :shock: :shock:

19 Megabass Lures, some stuff for Barra next month and some Bass and Jack lures ;-) ;-) ;-)










yes i have a problem

Lee


----------



## bazzoo

Lee , last weeks purchases , hogans ghost did you win lotto :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## grimo82

You guys are sick, and a marketing managers absolute dream!!!

you cant tell all those lures get used??? :shock:


----------



## polylureosis

A few new ones and a few that didn't make the first cut.


----------



## madfly

WOW! Some of you guys really need help. I'm not quite as nuts as some of you but I'm working on it.
Here is my little fly collection.


----------



## wopfish

Hahahahahahahahah !!!

I dont feel so bad now after looking at some these posts 8)


----------



## wopfish

Well maybe I do need some help :shock:

This excludes my plastics mountain :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish

some more !!!


----------



## BigMatt

howsit guys...

heres my collection..its all my lures from freshwater to salt...

Cheers

BM


----------



## Rstanek

This is my stuff, it pails in comparison to some, but it mostly seems to work :lol: .

Bream and Bass;










Bigger stuff (135mm Roosta poppers etc for Samoa);










Metals;










And my (rather diminished) plastics stash;










Rowan.


----------



## Feral

Got about half of my larger hard bodies sorted out for my trip to Monduran next week, here is a photo of them.








I made the decision to only take those lures I know I might actually get wet this trip! 
The box on the left is my cod lures, I am taking them as I dont reckon Monduran barra would get to see to many cod lures.

I've got about another 100 - 150 smaller hard bodies as well for my Bass and Yella fetish!


----------



## CHIMO

Gatesy said:


> Now where is the emotive of GREEN WITH ENVY


Here, use one of mine...


----------



## colzinho

yay finally got round to clearing up my shed, now I know where my money goes.
this is HB's and flys coudlnt be arsed with the plastics


----------



## Kez

Damn if I had that many lures in my collection I think my wife will divorce me. LOL

anyway I like catching squid so here is my yo-zuri collection...


----------



## swivels

Doubt therapy would help... look after yourselves :shock:


----------



## yakfly

my therapy is fly tying,now the doc says to try something else to cure my compulsive obsessive tendencies


----------



## Swamp

sorted out my lure collection today :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## YakN00b

The above photos are the reason why I will only allow myself to own 1 tackle box.


----------



## younggun

ok, so it isnt much, but its mine 
















the only thing holding me back from being as stocked up as the rest of you is $$$$$$$$$

cheers, john..


----------



## YakN00b

Not a huge amount but it covers everything from the Surface down to 10m




































Plastic, worms, wrigglers, frogs, shad, jerkbaits etc in asst colours and brands


----------



## LoboLoco

awesome, I love it!!


----------



## squidlips

Some great collections there! Out of interest what would you describe as your favourite lure for trolling for flatties? I have just moved and lost the majority of my lure collection in the process - arghhhhhh! I am on limited funds so wanting to start again with just a few old favourites. I have always loved the rebel crawfish and manns 5+ for cast and retrieve but never done a lot of trolling so would be interested in your feedback/advice.


----------



## radar

Goldern flatz ratz 8)


----------



## Paps

bloody hell. Those collections are amazing, You guys should have shares in BCF. Do you ever get out on the water and go "Bugger, should have bout lure 423, 506, 612!"


----------



## colzinho

radar said:


> Goldern flatz ratz 8)


come on then show us your collection Radar im sure it will take a few megapixels, or are you worried it will show your age ;-)


----------



## GregL

polylureosis said:


> That's most of 'em.
> 
> This site is password protected right? This information can't be used against me can it?


Its taken me a few months to be this drunk, and veiwing this thread at the same time.....but.....DUUUUUUUUDE....I don't know what treatment you need, but you need it BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations on the most kick ass lure selection I've seen!!!
Regards,
Smeg


----------



## Guest

Did someone say squid jig?

I have actually got a few more since the pic was taken


----------



## soggypilchard

wow :shock: 
they say lures catch more fishermen than they do fish  
how many of these lures work?


----------



## breamboy

GulpscheapHeres my collection so far.
Cheers
Tim


----------



## breamboy

some more


----------

